# Who are the Scripturalists?



## JM (May 11, 2007)

*Proponents of Scripturalism*

I've been reading more and more from the Trinity Foundation and Vincent Cheung's site the last few weeks, who else would be considered a proponent of Scripturalism?

Thanks,

j


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

The most famous Scripturalist is probably Sean Gerety. 

By the way, I'm glad to see that I'm not the only PB member who is taking an interest in the publications of the Trinity Foundation.


----------



## JM (May 11, 2007)

Have you read Cheung?


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

I've been to his website once or twice but I can't say that I've read much of his work.


----------



## larryjf (May 11, 2007)

JM said:


> I've been reading more and more from the Trinity Foundation and Vincent Cheung's site the last few weeks, who else would be considered a "Scripturalist?"



By "Scripturalist" do you mean folks who take the Bible literally? That's how it's defined here and here.


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

larryjf said:


> By "Scripturalist" do you mean folks who take the Bible literally? That's how it's defined here and here.



I'm still getting my feet wet so this may not be completely accurate but the Scripturalism we're talking about is the epistemological view which states that the propositions in the bible and those able to be deduced therefrom are the only true justified knowledge available to human beings. It criticizes all forms of Empiricism, Behaviorism, Rationalism, Irrationalism, etc.


----------



## larryjf (May 11, 2007)

Thank you David, that's a big help.
Sometimes we have our own "inside" theological definitions while those outside of our circles have different definitions.


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

larryjf said:


> Thank you David, that's a big help.
> Sometimes we have our own "inside" theological definitions while those outside of our circles have different definitions.



You're welcome.


----------



## JM (May 11, 2007)

Sorry for the confussion, I should've used the term "scripturalism."


----------



## Davidius (May 12, 2007)

I know there are a few Scripturlists on this board. I'm going to bump this in case they didn't see it and get a chance to respond.

Or maybe there just aren't any "Scripturalists in the spotlight." From what I know, most (all?) seminary profs who adhere to a presuppositional apologetic are Van Tillians.


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 12, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

The term 'Scripturlaist' in the context of all the discussions regarding Scripturalism on this board referes to those who adher to Gordon H. Clark's presuppositional apologetic method. He refers to his method as being an axiomatic system with the only axiom being "The Bible is the Word of God." The claim is that knowledge deduced from the axiom is justified. All other knowledge is reduced to mere opinion. These adheres have termed this system to be 'Scripturalism'. So, find those that adhere to the thinking of Gordon Clark on this matter, and you have a Scripturalist. 

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## JM (May 12, 2007)

Sure, I understand that, but who are the proponents of the system that are currently writing, promoting or using Clark’s presuppositionalism in debate? Does Cheung debate?


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 12, 2007)

Hello JM,

There is no one that I am aware of in the Scripturalist camp that is actively doing apologetics - i.e. engaging atheists in the public arena. More often you find this group arguing apologetic method with other Christians. However, in the Van Tillian school you find many actually doing apologetics. This is not to the credit of the Scripturalists.

Brian


----------



## Theogenes (May 14, 2007)

Just for the record, I'm a Clarkian Scripturalist. I've read/studied the materials from the Trinity foundation for about 6-7 years now(maybe longer) and am thoroughly convinced of their position.


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 14, 2007)

Hello Jim,



> Just for the record, I'm a Clarkian Scripturalist. I've read/studied the materials from the Trinity foundation for about 6-7 years now(maybe longer) and am thoroughly convinced of their position.



I, too, have studied Gordon Clark and own most of his books. I believe the Scripturialist position as explained by him to be problematic. I started a thread with the provocative title "Scripturalism Refuted." I would be interested in your answers to my objections. Also, I want to make it clear that I do repect Gordon Clark very much even though I have been critical.

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## Theogenes (May 15, 2007)

Brian,
See my post at that thread.
Jim


----------

